

EMC Offers $1.8B for Data Domain - breck
http://www.boston.com/business/ticker/2009/06/emc_looks_to_sh.html

======
whatusername
For more background of the deal see here:
[http://chucksblog.emc.com/chucks_blog/2009/06/emc-makes-
surp...](http://chucksblog.emc.com/chucks_blog/2009/06/emc-makes-surprise-
play-for-data-domain.html)

(The Global Marketing CTO)

Who had this to say about dedupe 14 months ago: "Guys, it's a feature. Not a
product, and certainly not a market."
[http://chucksblog.emc.com/chucks_blog/2008/03/data-
dedupe---...](http://chucksblog.emc.com/chucks_blog/2008/03/data-
dedupe---.html)

